# Tivo to PSP Copy & Conversion Front End



## elrcastor (Mar 7, 2004)

It'll look for a drive with the correct PSP location and copy the files named correctly (renaming them on the fly), blah, blah, blah...

Also have a frontend to the tivoconversion program that will let you convert any existing .tivo file.

http://www.elrcastor.com/tivo/tivopspcopy/TivoPSPCopy.zip


----------



## elrcastor (Mar 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I played with the converter interface and it seems to work OK, however I have a couple of suggestions...

1) Hide the command window. Both ShellExecute and CreateProcess have ways to do this so it's easy to get rid of. If you need help just PM me and I'll be happy to walk you through it.

2) Apply the XP manifest. People using the XP modern styles don't want to see old style 95 dialogs. If this is a Visual Studio project then the manifest is generated automatically you just need to apply it after you compile. Do a Goole search and you'll find the exact procedure.

3) Offer a way to select alternative profiles. The TiVo interface only has those 4 basic profiles, but there is an XML file which contains profiles for other devices. Plus you can edit it and add your own if you want. You should parse this XML file manually and generate your profile list from it rather then just hard coding the 4 from the TiVo UI. (if you need help with this PM me)

Anyway, good job! I'm sure people will enjoy your program.

Dan


----------



## elrcastor (Mar 7, 2004)

i just uploaded a new version with Dan203's suggestions


----------



## winterstone (Jun 27, 2006)

That was weird... I swear I was doing the M4Vxxxxx without the extension and it was not working. I just tried it again a few days later and it works perfectly. Not that I am complaining, but just glad it worked. Thanks all...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm still seeing the command window. Also TiVoConvert is not being launched in a new thread so it's completely locking up the UI while the conversion is taking place.

Dan


----------



## elrcastor (Mar 7, 2004)

ok, I posted another updated version.


----------



## pr-fontane (Jul 18, 2006)

I am following the tivo directions for psp playback to a T, but my psp says there is no videos....... please help


----------



## elrcastor (Mar 7, 2004)

see some instructions here

http://www.elrcastor.com/tivo/tivopspcopy/


----------



## JoJetSki (Jul 25, 2006)

I just wrote a simple script to do most of this. Good thing I searched before I posted the script, it's always nicer to have a gui.

If your looking for more suggestions, here is what I was going to add to my own script.

Have it run as a scheduled task which does the following:
1. Look every 5 mins to see if a PSP is present.
2. If the PSP is present then rename the files and move/copy (let the user set a default) them over to the PSP
3. If the psp not present then rename the files and move them to another volume to get them off the C: drive
4. once the PSP is connected then copy/move off these off-c-volume to the PSP.

Finally while all this is happening pop up some kind of "don't touch the PSP I am synching message".


I figured it would be cool to plug in my psp in to my computer in the morning while I am getting ready and then have all my new tivo files synched. Then off to the train to watch my tivo on my PSP. No clicking on anything!


----------



## jaquade (Dec 7, 2003)

Make sure you follow them exactly. I was able to get it work once 
I double checked my work. Here are some suggestions: 

Make sure you format your memory stick. If you do the root directory 
will be created if not it wasn't there originally for me. 

Name the files exactly as Tivo stated... star with the M letters 
with your 5 digit number.... do this wrong and they are not 
available... do this right and the video's will be there.


----------



## bfenenga (May 18, 2004)

Also, at least on my computer, you need to rename the file M4Vxxxxx WITHOUT putting the .MP4 on it. When I used this program, TivoPSPCopy, it showed the file that I had on my PSP as reading M4V00001.MP4.MP4. So I renamed the file M4V00001 and all was good, the PSP found the file and plays it flawlessly as it added the .MP4 itself.


----------



## elrcastor (Mar 7, 2004)

in the windows explorer folder options do you have show file extensions enabled?


----------



## Zephar (Apr 17, 2002)

I didn't install the TiVo Desktop in c:\Program Files... When I run your gui, it expects to find various files in c:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop. I was able to get it to work by manually copying over the TivoConverter.exe to the right place.

If possible, please allow the user to select where these files are located.

Thanks!


----------



## elrcastor (Mar 7, 2004)

ok, I posted another updated version.


----------



## pestilence (Jul 22, 2006)

I cant beleive its my system that is making it so slow Ive used other programs and it was much faster. Is it the server that is making it so much slower? I have no problems with the conversions and I think this is a nice touch to the tivo services but is there anyway to get it to speed up some?


----------



## mcarey7 (May 4, 2007)

I tried to load run the Tivo convert program and received an "Unhandled exception has occurred in your application" error. Any ideas?

Also - Does this conversion program also cnvert to other video file types (besides PSP)? I'm trying to get a video from Tivo to a wireless mobile device with Windows Mobile Media.

Thanks.
MC


----------



## elrcastor (Mar 7, 2004)

not shure about the exception, you might do a windows update, the conversion program will convert to any of the avaiable types


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

I did all the microsoft updates, but I am also getting "Unhandled exception has occurred in your application" error. Anyone know what is going on here?


----------

